# Iron Man 2



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

For those of you who saw the original and loved it then IM2 is most definatley worth a trip to the cinema for:thumb:

I saw it this morning and the special effects are superb, the story line actually follows on from the original without seeming forced and there are a few twists making it a very worthwhile watch:thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Also stay until the end of the credits, i didnt and missed a cool bit


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Went to see this on sunday night and thought it was superb.

I loved the first one and though this was a worthy sequel apart from the actor change for one of the characters.



Culainn said:


> Also stay until the end of the credits, i didnt and missed a cool bit


Looks like I missed it too lol


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol i wont spoil it for anyone but if you google it, you can find out what the scene at the end of the credits is about. Kicking myself i didnt think to stay until the end.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I didn't stay either.

But, i had a couple of hours of really good entertainment for not a lot. This is not a great film, but it is really good and really entertaining.

Off to google the end now :wall:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> I didn't stay either.
> 
> But, i had a couple of hours of really good entertainment for not a lot. *This is not a great film*, but it is really good and really entertaining.
> 
> Off to google the end now :wall:


DOnt agree but then I love this type of film. Anything that has won an oscer to me is usually utter tripe in my eyes:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> DOnt agree but then I love this type of film. Anything that has won an oscer to me is usually utter tripe in my eyes:thumb:


Don't get me wrong. I loved this film but it's no Batman Begins. After Batman and X-men, IM has overtaken Superman, Spidey etc as the third best comic book series. There is something about Downey Jr's swagger that all men (read boys) identify with.

It could get epic in the next film it has a feeling of building, they are going somewhere and i like that thought.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Don't get me wrong. I loved this film but it's no Batman Begins. After Batman and X-men, IM has overtaken Superman, Spidey etc as the third best comic book series. There is something about Downey Jr's swagger that all men (read boys) identify with.
> 
> It could get epic in the next film it has a feeling of building, they are going somewhere and i like that thought.


Exactly. It seems the next film may not be a IM3 though and 'The Avengers' instead.

from reading the stuff linked in with the youtube vids for the end credit clip there is lots of stuff indicating that way in both this film and the hulk movie thats allready been released.

Captain america's shield to level out the particle accelerator for example:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Exactly. It seems the next film may not be a IM3 though and 'The Avengers' instead.
> 
> from reading the stuff linked in with the youtube vids for the end credit clip there is lots of stuff indicating that way in both this film and the hulk movie thats allready been released.
> 
> Captain america's shield to level out the particle accelerator for example:thumb:


oooh good spot!

I love looking for Stan Lee too.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I loved it, although thought the end fight could've gone on a bit longer.

Mickey Rouke was fantastic as the villain and definetly stole the show.

I stayed till the very end to watch the teaser and f*** me were they the longest credits ever, the cinema staff had nearly finished cleaning the room when it finally came on.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You should all know that Marvel films always have a bit at the end.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

just youtubed it  :lol: interesting

this explains it quite well for me


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

orange wednesdays  think i will make a trip!


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Scarlett Johansson is very nice in this film.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Pieface876 said:


> Scarlett Johansson is very nice in this film.


Agreed and her fight scene when she is first introduced in the boxing ring I found proper funny:lol::thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Epic Film, just been to see it!:thumb:

Normally I dont like stuff like this but fancied a change and glad I did!

The R8 spyder is imense, however I kept thinking throughout the film who I most like to ................... scarlett johansson or gwyneth paltrow? Hummmm


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenny6 said:


> Epic Film, just been to see it!:thumb:
> 
> Normally I dont like stuff like this but fancied a change and glad I did!
> 
> The R8 spyder is imense, however I kept thinking throughout the film who I most like to ................... scarlett johansson or gwyneth paltrow? Hummmm


Gwyneth for me i'm afraid. Scarlett is stunning agreed and when doled up as the black widow she is proper drool worthy but Gwyneth in the business suit just does it for me i'm afraid:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Kenny6 said:


> Epic Film, just been to see it!:thumb:
> 
> Normally I dont like stuff like this but fancied a change and glad I did!
> 
> The R8 spyder is imense, however I kept thinking throughout the film who I most like to ................... scarlett johansson or gwyneth paltrow? Hummmm


Both as long as they keep those heels on :argie: :argie: :argie:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

chunkytfg said:


> Gwyneth for me i'm afraid. Scarlett is stunning agreed and when doled up as the black widow she is proper drool worthy but Gwyneth in the business suit just does it for me i'm afraid:argie::argie::thumb:


Dont be afraid mate, shes fit.:thumb:


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Both as long as they keep those heels on :argie: :argie: :argie:


Mate, I get told im weird when I say stuff like that, nice to know Im not the only one haha :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Watched it last night and thought it was a cracking film and oh Scarlett, hubba hubba hubba :argie::argie:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

We loved the first one, but were not impressed by this sequel. 

There jus wasnt enough action and thought the bad guy was bit meh!

Spent way too much time in film pissing around and the grand finale showdown was unimaginative and underwhelming.

Just my 2 pennies worth


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> We loved the first one, but were not impressed by this sequel.
> 
> There jus wasnt enough action and thought the bad guy was bit meh!
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------

